# Filter Media?



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello everyone and thanks for checking out this topic, I just have a couple short questions. I'm currently using an HOB which holds the white floss and a blue carbon cartridge thing. Now, am I suppose to replace the entire Carbon cartridge every few weeks/months or just replace the black carbon in it? The beneficial bacteria colonize in that thing right, so what should I do if its all grimy? Also, if I want to try to "seed" a new tank to boost the cycling process, do you just shake some of the stuff from the carbon cartridge into the new tank? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

i have been told that you can clean the filter media in old tank water after a water change, i did this yesterday.

However, i would like to know how often you should actually change the filter media

When i seed a new tank, i plan to actually run the filter in the new tank as well as take some of the gravel from the old one and some of the water.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

You replace the floss when it starts falling apart.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Carbon doesn't last very long, but I wouldn't replace it. I'd just wait until the floss starts falling apart to replace it and not worry about the carbon. You really only need carbon when you are ridding the tank of medications.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

If you are talking about the white, course floss, I've had that for over a year and there is still nothing wrong with it. My main concern is the thing which carbon is held inside, it's all gunked up from decomposing food and waste.

Also,while you're in this thread, how do you properly seed a tank with the filter cartridge? I tried shaking it around in a new 10g to jump start a cycle a few days ago, a lot of messy stuff got into the 10g which I siphoned out. I also put sand from the established tank into the 10g. I also put it a few pinches of food everyday to act as "ammonia" like in a fishless cycle. I tested it today and ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites all read 0, does that mean it's ready? Thanks for any comments, I just don't wanna start a new thread for an insignificant question. Thank you!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I think you just let the filter cartridge lay on the top of the substrate so that the bacterial colony on the filter cartridge can seed the gravel.

How long ago did you start the cycle?


----------



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

It was not even a week ago, maybe 4-5 days.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know this is kind of an old thread but I was just reading through these and am wondering something now. So are you guys saying the filter that they say to change every month does not need to be changed every month? To clarify, on my HOB filter, it has a white mesh like cartridge with carbon in it (I believe they are called Tetra Bio Bags), and then there is a biological filter (like a dark colorded spongy/brillo pad looking filter) that sits in front of it. Now I know that you never replace or wash that one, but the one they tell you to replace is the white one, and are you guys saying just to replace it when it falls apart, and in the meantime just rinse it out once in awhile?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I keep my cartridges longer than suggested. I just rinse and return. The carbon stops working after a month, but it still is a good bio. substrate. Fresh carbon is helpful but not essential and like many fishkeepers, I'm kind of cheap.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, it just sounded like it was actually bad to replace it after reading some posts because it could lose the bacteria. But I guess as long as that other filter is in there it is ok then. If it doesnt hurt, I dont mind replacing them as they only cost a little over a $1 each.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its ok to replace some of the filter media, not all of it. But until your cycle is complete it is best to keep all your media and rinse in old tank water only.


----------

